# i7 960 OC on x58 can't pass 4.0 ghz?



## D007 (Apr 23, 2011)

Having some issues taking this oc past 4 ghz.. Any idea what I might be missing? I tried upping the  voltages to 1.3-1.32 on the QPI/VCORE and the system shuts down on boot.
Any more voltage would concern me. But the system hits 4.0 ghz with no overvolting at all and runs very stable. I just don't get why I'm having so much trouble going for even an extra .1 ghz. I'd like to hit at least 4.5 ghz but idk.. I must be missing something..

I tried running a x20 and x25 mutli  @150-200 on the cpu, with a x8-x10 multi on the memory. Anyone hit 4.5-5 ghz on the i7 960 that might be able to give me an idea of what they did to reach it?
Stayed with stock memory timings. 7-7-7-16 1t @1600.
Thank you very much.


----------



## KBcobra (Apr 24, 2011)

Can you give us other settings like vtt, vcore, timings, uncore, ect ect. Or use a bios layout.


----------



## D007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Edited top post.. Still getting use to this mobo.. I was following the "understanding the x58 mobo" thread on these forums. Printed out that page and went with that while i was in bios.
I left most things at stock that i could.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 24, 2011)

Post some screen shots of cpuz with memory tab and cpu tab open.

Then we can see what your running.

Are you clocking your memory too high over 4.0ghz?


----------



## KBcobra (Apr 24, 2011)

Here are some 'dirty' settings to getting past 4ghz.

Try this for 4.2 GHz
Vcore: 1.30
bclk: 168mhz
multi: 25x
memory: Close to stock or lower
uncore: double memory speed
Vtt: 1.35
pll:1.81
vram: 1.65


----------



## D007 (Apr 24, 2011)

My memory stays at or near stock setting.. stock is ddr3 1600 7-7-7-16 and I keep it extremely close or dead on. I keep trying to set the multi to 25 but idk why when I do and reboot is sets it back to x24 multi.. odd.. gonna try to reboot and set it again.


----------



## KBcobra (Apr 24, 2011)

D007 said:


> I keep trying to set the multi to 24 but idk why when I do and reboot is sets it back to x24 multi.. odd.. gonna try to reboot and set it again.


Turbo mode will need to be enabled in order to get that 25x multiplier.


----------



## D007 (Apr 24, 2011)

KBcobra said:


> Turbo mode will need to be enabled in order to get that 25x multiplier.



Yep, figured that one out just a sec ago but ty. ..
Hit 4.2 tyvm .. I read quite a few posts stating I should set the multi at 20x and I was trying to focus on that. Apparently that wasn't the way to go. I had set the other voltages appropriately but that seems to be the kicker. Thanks a bunch been trying this for the majority of the day and that helped me out alot.. Always nice to have a fresh set of eyes.. 4.2 ghz... good to go..  
ps: had to set for 1.325 to hit 1.29 v.. vdroop..

Gonna see what else I can get out of it now.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 24, 2011)

You will probly need 1.35 on core and 1.35 on qpi to get it stable.
Vtt: 1.35
ram: 1.65


----------



## D007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Asylum said:


> You will probly need 1.35 on core and 1.35 on qpi to get it stable.
> Vtt: 1.35
> ram: 1.65


 Yea, seeming about right.. hit 4.3 now, testing.. lookin good so far..Will go for 4.4 soon I think.
I set for 1.3625 vcore and I'm at 1.32..lol..


----------



## KBcobra (Apr 24, 2011)

D007 said:


> Yea, seeming about right.. hit 4.3 now, testing.. lookin good so far..Will go for 4.4 soon I think.
> I set for 1.3625 vcore and I'm at 1.32..lol..


Your board got a bit of a droop. Try playing with LLC.


----------



## D007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Or not.. 4.2 is looking good right about now..lol.  Is it necessary to be "exactly" twice the multiplier of the memory? can i be at a x10 on mem and x22 on cpu? I read that it was shown to help but I also read it was best to set the multi as low as possible and @20.. See how that worked out.. XD
Hmm I was thinking 4.5 would be a breeze on one of these things..


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 24, 2011)

A breeze only with proper cooling.


----------



## KBcobra (Apr 24, 2011)

D007 said:


> Or not.. 4.2 is looking good right about now..lol.  Is it necessary to be "exactly" twice the multiplier of the memory? can i be at a x10 on mem and x22 on cpu? I read that it was shown to help but I also read it was best to set the multi as low as possible and @20.. See how that worked out.. XD
> Hmm I was thinking 4.5 would be a breeze on one of these things..


Leave the multi alone on the cpu (25 is the sweet spot). For now you just want to overclock the cpu. You do not want to complicate things more by overclocking the memory. The way x58 overclocking works is. You want your uncore to be twice as fast as your memory. For example memory is at 1600mhz give or take. You want a 3200 mhz uncore give or take. So thats like 16x or 17x? Get what I'm saying.


----------



## D007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea I get the doubling. i was just asking if what i read about it being good for performance if you go above twice the multi.. I read "if you have head room go for it". Is that accurate? I'm at x10 mem and x22 cpu mutl atm. Would it be better for me to go to x10 and x20 performance wise? 
I'm not overclocking the memory though. Its ddr3 1600 and it's at 1640 I believe. at 1.65 v.. i bet i could bring that to stock 1.5v.



rickss69 said:


> A breeze only with proper cooling.



Heh, yep, I got a skythe mugen 2 otw from the egg, be here Monday. Crazy temps on stock cooler, even out of case with 2 extra fans on it.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2011)

Your overclocking with stock cooler? What are your load temps at 4.2 GHz and stock cooling?


----------



## D007 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not even going to try it at 100% right now.. I'd likely hurt the thing lol.. at 50% it's 70-80c. 
Outside the case with the stock cooler and 2 fans at high rpm blowing on it. Rough..
I'm just trying to get an idea of what I can get stable once the new cooler comes in ^^.. 
Since I'm stuck waiting for it and all.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2011)

Good call


----------



## D007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all the help btw, helped me hit 4.2 and that scratches my itch just fine. .. Going to play around for a while and see what I can do with the numbers and the new cooler.. hopefully hit 4.3-4.4.. fingers crossed.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 20, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> A breeze only with proper cooling.



What is a good cooler for this CPU?


----------

